# Never summer- no stance reference?



## NJ-JRS (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm still fairly new to boarding. I bought my friends Never Summer West from him and was looking to set the board up tonight. I noticed there's no stance reference points on the board though for your bindings. I'm not used to that as I've always had reference points on the boards I've used. Does anyone know how to decide what the "starting points" are? Would it just be the middle 4x4 pattern of each set of mounting holes?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Figure out your stance width and center it on the inserts. I'm 6'0 215 and like a 23.5in stance width.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*worry not padawan*

Many inserts come with 5 sets of holes, making the center set the one you center your bindings around, making those your reference:

xxVxx xxVxx
xxVxx xxVxx

NS come with 6 sets like this

xxxxxx xxxxxx
xxxxxx xxxxxx

These are the reference points:

xxxVxx xxVxxx
xxxVxx xxVxxx

where the "V" is the hole you center your mounts around. (the screws go on either side of it)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have never had reference points on any of my boards. Yeah assume center is reference but adjust stance width accordingly like ridinbend said, or set it back if that floats your boat...or board I suppose.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw I ride all my NS on the reference points even in pow. I find that using the CrC the way it is intended for each specific board gives the best results. By this I mean that in my opinion a Proto with the bindings set back does not ride pow better. IMO a properly sized Proto can be balanced quite easily in deep doo doo as long as we aren't meadow skipping. In fact I have ridden an undersized Proto and a slightly undersized Funslinger in quite deep stuff on the reference points with no problems, its all about accessing that rocker there.

as my buddy deagol says: ymmv


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> fwiw I ride all my NS on the reference points even in pow. I find that using the CrC the way it is intended for each specific board gives the best results. By this I mean that in my opinion a Proto with the bindings set back does not ride pow better. IMO a properly sized Proto can be balanced quite easily in deep doo doo as long as we aren't meadow skipping. In fact I have ridden an undersized Proto and a slightly undersized Funslinger in quite deep stuff on the reference points with no problems, its all about accessing that rocker there.
> 
> as my buddy deagol says: ymmv


I agree with this completely. I ride every board centered on the inserts to get the most out of how the board is shaped to ride.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

If you know your width, just eye ball it and try to center based on the mount holes, it really doesn't matter that much tbh, if it feels right the ride out!


----------



## NJ-JRS (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys, appreciate the responses!



snowklinger said:


> Many inserts come with 5 sets of holes, making the center set the one you center your bindings around, making those your reference:
> 
> xxVxx xxVxx
> xxVxx xxVxx
> ...


This was very useful, thank you. I'll tinker around with it tonight. I noticed with these 'mini discs' I have on the Union Contact Pro's you end up having to move the disk on either side of those reference holes and actually use them to mount, rather than being able to center on them and mount using the holes on the sides.
I guess the discs are meant to be used only on a 4X2 mounting system like this board as opposed to 4x4? Still getting my tech knowledge up so not sure if that's accurate.

My main concern was with this being my first hybrid board, I didn't want to be too far off set forward or backwards and up having one foot on too much rocker and the other on too much camber. Wanted to get it as close to the recommended reference points as possible.


----------

